# Почему же ты замужем



## long (15 Май 2015)

Ищу ноты песни Почему же ты за мужем


----------



## ukumik (15 Май 2015)

Нужны конкретные какие-то издания/обработки? Или вообще "для ДМШ" вариант на листочке в одну нотку?


----------



## long (15 Май 2015)

ukumik писал:Спасибо что откликнулись на просьбу-Нужны ноты для акомпанимента


----------

